# Is is ok to get a texturizer AND haircolor?



## bellydancer (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm going in for a consultation with a hairdresser on Friday and I don't know exactly what I want. I KNOW I want to dye my black hair light brown with blonde-ish highlights, but I kinda of want a texturizer too. I am currently a natural 4a/b. Should I just get the color or is it ok to get the texturizer also? I don't want my hair to fall out, but I would love to wear my blonde hair like this...





or this...




So what do you guys recommend?


----------



## Brownie (Sep 14, 2005)

"Avoid relaxing hair and then coloring it at the same time.  This can be very risky for the hair.  If you absolutely must color and relax your hair in the same time period it is best to relax the hair first and then wait 2-4 weeks before color is applied."

I got the above info off of a hair site because I couldn't remember if you were supposed to relax or color first, but I knew it was a  no-no to do them at the same time. A texturizer is still a relaxer, just applied lightly. The only time it's okay to do them at the same time is if you were going to use just a rinse, which unfortunately you can't do because you're going lighter. Think long and hard about having both of these done. That's 2 chemicals on your head, meaning a lot of upkeep and possibly an increase in dryness and breakage. Some people have colored and relaxed hair, but it takes extra work. If it were up to me, I'd pick which I wanted the most and go with that. Also some people have said that permanent hair color caused their curls to loosen some, so if you really want the color, it might take care of 2 functions.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Sep 14, 2005)

*Please do NOT apply both chemicals at the same time.  My hair is still recovering from  applying color shortly (few days)  after I texturized my hair so I don't want to imagine what could happen if you apply both chemicals at the same time. My hair became  dry, brittle and I had to do some serious trimming, protein, moisturizing treatments and give my hair some extra TLC to get it healthy again.*


----------



## keldevine (Sep 14, 2005)

I would pick one or the other.  I would not take the chance.  You are really going to have to to be extra careful with your hair care.  If you choose to do both make sure you keep your hair moist and oiled.


----------



## ajargon02 (Sep 14, 2005)

out of curiousity, why texturize? I saw that you are a natural. Did you transition to do a tex? Or did you just want curlier hair? I am totally w/ what the other 2 ladies said. You should never relax/color at the same time. They do sell at home kits to do it, but it can cause major dmg. Plus if you've never had a texturizer, you may just want to get that first. Deal w/ that for a month or more, then decided if you still want color, and go from that point. Of course, if at all possible post pics of the before and after for us, if you will  Good luck to ya.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 14, 2005)

Unlike like a full on relaxer, texturizing does give one the option of coloring one's hair permanently.  But there are risks as with all chemicals.  Because texturized hair bond is not completely broken down, it is okay to apply a permanent color.  You must *ALWAYS color AFTER you apply the relaxer or texturizer* and you must wait at least 2-3 weeks, or your hair will fall out!  It maybe best to have this done by a professional who specializes in texturizers and you may have to go to someone who specializes in color.  You are definately going to have to be more vigilant with the deep conditioning treatments and reconstructors to keep your hair healthy and you may even have to use products that are specifically designed for color treated hair.


----------



## prettygrl (Sep 14, 2005)

i agree w/ the other ladies--do one or the other.

my mom is natural and when she adds permanent color to her hair--esp. when it is a lot lighter it has the unitended conseqence of loosening up the curl..permanent color can sometimes affect the hair like a texturizer...

hth.


----------



## lovechic (Sep 15, 2005)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> Unlike like a full on relaxer, texturizing does give one the option of coloring one's hair permanently.  But there are risks as with all chemicals.  Because texturized hair bond is not completely broken down, it is okay to apply a permanent color.  You must *ALWAYS color AFTER you apply the relaxer or texturizer* and you must wait at least 2-3 weeks, or your hair will fall out!  It maybe best to have this done by a professional who specializes in texturizers and you may have to go to someone who specializes in color.  You are definately going to have to be more vigilant with the deep conditioning treatments and reconstructors to keep your hair healthy and you may even have to use products that are specifically designed for color treated hair.


* Great advice! *


----------



## lovechic (Sep 15, 2005)

* If you do decide to color your hair, I suggest that you do it gradually with a Demi-permanent hair color! These are less harsh than regular permanent hair colors. It may take you many months to get the color you want though!*


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 15, 2005)

You took the words out of my mouth, I forgot to mention this before! 




			
				lovechic said:
			
		

> * If you do decide to color your hair, I suggest that you do it gradually with a Demi-permanent hair color! These are less harsh than regular permanent hair colors. It may take you many months to get the color you want though!*


----------



## lovechic (Sep 16, 2005)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> You took the words out of my mouth, I forgot to mention this before!


* I knew what you were thinking! *


----------



## bellydancer (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks ladies. I thought about it and I just want haircolor. I still want my natural texture though. I realize it's going to take some extra care on my part, but I'll just get the color. I just think my natural needs something to liven it up. I can't wait to get it done.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 20, 2005)

Has anyone tried the Aveda dyes. I've been told that they have no peroxide or bleach and are 97% natural.


----------



## Nita81 (Sep 20, 2005)

Don't do it!!!! I did this little number 2 years ago.....I almost passed out when I saw little CHUNKS of my hair fall in the sink!!!  And get this......I didn't even do the texturizer and color in the same day!! I did the color lift first....then a month later I did a texturizer and I still had issues.


----------



## bellydancer (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks for letting me know ladies. I've decided to just get color. Does anyone know how to keep haircolor vibrant? I know it fades over time.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 21, 2005)

Nita81 said:
			
		

> Don't do it!!!! I did this little number 2 years ago.....I almost passed out when I saw little CHUNKS of my hair fall in the sink!!! And get this......I didn't even do the texturizer and color in the same day!! I did the color lift first....then a month later I did a texturizer and I still had issues.


 

I'm sorry this happened to you!  I believe you are supposed to relax first and color later.  A general rule is always color a relaxer never relax a color!  Taught I should mention it if you ever decide to color and relax, it can be achieved  but you must know the correct order to apply them chemicals.  THen again not all chemicals are for every one...I remember when I had my first permanent color in after highschool...I didn't know how to take care of my hair then and I ended up going from long mid back length to short Tony Braxton length in 2 months!


----------

